# استشارة في معالجة المياه قبل تحلية المياه



## الإرادة (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته ،
الاخوة المهندسين الكرام 
اقوم بإعداد بحث في أحد المساقات الدراسية عن معالجة المياه قبل وبعد التحلية (water desalination pre and post treatment) 
لا أستطيع تحديد العمليات بالضبط ،كل ما وجدته في المراجع هو عمليات المعالجة قبل الدخول على وحدات معينة مثل (boiling systems ,cooling systems ,iron and steel making plants and air conditioning systems)
ما احتاج معرفته هو عمليات المعالجة اللازمة في تحلية المياه عن طريق:
(multiple stage flash ,multi effect evaporation and reverse osmosis) 
احتاج الى معرفة اسماء طرق معالجة معينة حتى ابحث عنها بالتحديد، أرجو المساعدة ببعض المراجع ان امكن . ارجو ابداء اي ملاحظة او اقتراح حتى وان لم تتوفر المراجع او اسماء طرق المعالجة .
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## راضى الجنفاوى (15 يوليو 2009)

*multiple stage flash*

كيميائيا هناك عدة طرق لمعالجة مياة البحر قبل دخول المياة الى وحدة التقطير
1/ اضافة مانع الترسب بكميات معينة للحفاظ على المواسير من الترسبات
1.5PPM FOR MAKEUP FLOW OF 3500T/hr
2/ اضافة مانع التاكل للحفاظ على المواسير من الصدأ
2PPM FOR MAKEUP FLOW OF 3500T/hr
3/ اضافة مانع الرغوة للحفاظ على مستوى ثابت لمياة البحر داخل وحدة التقطير
*PPM FOR MAKEUP FLOW OF 3500T/hr .1


----------



## RO Technical (15 يوليو 2009)

أخي فيما يخص RO هناك عدة طرق للمعالجه الأوليه يمكنك البحث فيها:
1- dual media filtration (gravity filter) after coauglant dosing & coauglant aid
2- pressure filtres
3- ultra filtration
4- Nano filtration


----------



## الإرادة (15 يوليو 2009)

الأخوة الكرام، لكم جزيل الشكر على الرد و الاجابة.


----------



## رُدهات (17 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


بخصوص الموضوع .. فيما يتعلق بالموجود في محطتنا 


بداية يتم تصفية الماء من شوائب البحر عن طريق الشبكة ( passive screen )

بعدها الحقن بالكلور حتى يتم التخلص من الباكتيريا 

ثم الحقن بالــsulfuric acid لتعديل نسبة الPH بما يتناسب مع مواصفات الميمبرين

وأيضا الحقن بالبوليمر والفرريك كلورايد للتخلص من العوالق ثم تدخل المياه على الفلاتر الرملية + cartridge filter للتخلص من العوالق 


وتحقن بعدها المياه بمانع الترسب + يسحب الكلور منه للمحافظة على الميمبرين


وهكذا تتم عملية المعالجة الأوليه 



والعذر منك أخي الكريم


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (18 يوليو 2009)

*طرق المعالجه المياة*

في الملف المرفق نماذج لطرق معالجة المياة 
وفقك الله ونرجو لك كل الفائده


----------



## الإرادة (18 يوليو 2009)

الأخت ردهات و الأخ Abdulbari Abdulrah
أشكر لكما تعاونكما، و أشكر كل من قدم المساعدة و أرجو أن يجزيكم الله عني من فضله العظيم كل خير.


----------



## ahmed omer (21 يوليو 2009)

في البداية أحب أشكر جميع المشرفين والاعضاء على تقديم هذا الكم من المعلومات ومساعدة كل مستفسر
اضافة الى المعلومات التي قدمها الاخوة الزملاء, أحب الاشاره الى ضرورة وجود فلاتر الكربون النشط في حالة زيادة نسبة الكلورالمضاف لازالته بالاضافه الى صقل وتلميع والاهم ازالةالروائح من الماء
ايضا وجود فلاتر نزع الحديد مهم في حالة ارتفاع نسبة الحديد لأن من المعلوم لاتبقى خواص المياه الجوفيه ثابته الى الابد
أعمل بمحطة تحلية من نوع e 8-series بالضغط الاسموزي لتعبئةالمياه المعلبه


----------



## ahmed omer (21 يوليو 2009)

*الإرادة*

في البداية أحب أشكر جميع المشرفين والاعضاء على تقديم هذا الكم من المعلومات ومساعدة كل مستفسر
اضافة الى المعلومات التي قدمها الاخوة الزملاء, أحب الاشاره الى ضرورة وجود فلاتر الكربون النشط في حالة زيادة نسبة الكلورالمضاف لازالته بالاضافه الى صقل وتلميع والاهم ازالةالروائح من الماء
ايضا وجود فلاتر نزع الحديد مهم في حالة ارتفاع نسبة الحديد لأن من المعلوم لاتبقى خواص المياه الجوفيه ثابته الى الابد
أعمل بمحطة تحلية من نوع e 8-series بالضغط الاسموزي لتعبئةالمياه المعلبه


----------



## رُدهات (25 يوليو 2009)

ahmed omer قال:


> في البداية أحب أشكر جميع المشرفين والاعضاء على تقديم هذا الكم من المعلومات ومساعدة كل مستفسر
> اضافة الى المعلومات التي قدمها الاخوة الزملاء, أحب الاشاره الى ضرورة وجود فلاتر الكربون النشط في حالة زيادة نسبة الكلورالمضاف لازالته بالاضافه الى صقل وتلميع والاهم ازالةالروائح من الماء
> ايضا وجود فلاتر نزع الحديد مهم في حالة ارتفاع نسبة الحديد لأن من المعلوم لاتبقى خواص المياه الجوفيه ثابته الى الابد
> أعمل بمحطة تحلية من نوع e 8-series بالضغط الاسموزي لتعبئةالمياه المعلبه


 

مرحبا اخي أحمد


بالنسبة لنا .. نستخدم صوديوم ميتا بايسولفيت لنزع الكلور قبل دخول الماء إلى الأغشية : )


----------



## kadhim ali (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
طرق معالجة المياه كثيرة تعتمد على محدادات ((تحاليل المياه)) وتسمى الطرق الابتدائية للمعالجة ومنها طرقة المعالجة بالصودا وتشمل التكتيل والتخثير واضافة المواد الكميائية وتسمى sofit method والطريقة الثانية هي بواسطة التجميد ferzing method والثالثة بواسطة التبخير والتقطير evaporation ,disllitoin


----------



## مهندس وعد (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم . يتم استعمال المواد التالية في محطة التناضح العكسي :
1- يسحب الماء من النهر ويضاف اليه مادة الشب 
2- بعدها يدخل الى مجموعة فلاتر رملية . والماء الخارج من الفلاتر يسمى الماء المفلتر 
3-الماء المفلتر يحفظ في خزانات .
4- يضاف غاز الكلور على خط السحب للمضخات الخاصة بتغذية محطة الro
5- قبل دخوله المحطة (الفلاتر الدقيقة ) يضاف اليه البولي اللكترولايت وغاز الكلور .
6- بعدها يدخل الى الفلاتر الدقيقة ويسحب غاز الكلور في الفلاتر الدقيقة بواسطة الكربون الفعال .
7- بعدها يحفظ في خزانات ثم يضخ الى الاغشية الازموزية وينتج الماء العذب


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (29 يوليو 2009)

احبتي كم مني الشكر على هذه الجهود المبذولة


----------

